# Wonderful Condo DT Ottawa for anyone on IR or SE



## 63 Delta (13 May 2015)

Im just finishing my second year of leasing a condo DT. I will be posted out of Ottawa and wanted to give this great opportunity to anyone else who is being posted on IR/SE. 

The condo is located DT Ottawa near Minto Place on Lyon and Laurier. It is a 10 minute walk max to the main NDHQ building, Rideau Centre mall and the Byward Market. If you dont work nearby the #95 bus route is nearby which will take you to Orleans, Tunneys Pasture, Algonquin College/Baseline and Barrhaven. The same bus stop will get you to pretty much anywhere in Ottawa. As the condo is on Lyon street, you have a one way route straight to the highway if you drive.

The Condo itself is on the 8th floor facing East. The building is very well kept with a very busy site manager. Its always clean and very quiet; Ive never had any problems with noise or partying on my floor. 

For amenities the condo is fully furnished with bed, couch, 32in tv, table and chairs, Dishwasher, Stove, Washer and Dryer in the unit, and has Central Air AC (which is on right now keeping my place very cold). 

The owner is very pleasant and has her mother act as the landlord. She drops off the IR receipt promptly every month which makes it hassle free to get next months rent. 

The attached PDF lists the Condo for $1550, but she is looking to rent out the Condo for $1700 to include a parking space and internet. This is the same deal I have. If you dont have a car Im sure she would be willing to rent out the Condo for $1600 with internet. I never had cable as internet has always been the only thing I was interested in. 

If you have any questions about the Condo itself you can message me on here, or if you would like to view it or talk to the owner please feel free to email her at the email listed in the PDF.


----------

